# steelhead rod ?



## Guest (Mar 13, 2011)

any thoughts on a 10 foot medium action rod? too stiff or too much rod? thinking a 6-8 mainline plus leader would help me land fish faster and with less stress to them.

any input will be appreciated.


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

Not sure if you're asking about a fly or spinning rod (which I don't know much about). If you're talking fly rods, I use a 10' medium flex 8wt rod and love it. I use an 8-wf line. It does help you muscle the big fish. Some guys prefer 7wt rods because you are less likely to break off the leader when the fish isn't quite big enough to flex the rod fully. While this is true I'm more concerned with landing the big guys.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2011)

sorry brod, i was talking spinning. i have a 9' tfo professional that i use to chuck and duck at times.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

10' or 10'6" is minimum I'd go for steel rap...I started with a 10'6" ML action spinning rod and now I won't go less than 11'6"...just personal preference. I like the action of a longer rod and I like the control of keepig line off the water. My son used the old 10'6" I had and my daughter has a 10'. Just keep in mind that the stiffer the action on your rod, the heavier you want to go on your mainline...I like when my rod takes most of the pressure off my line, hence the longer, noodlier rods/actions that allow for light lines. Good to see you here.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2011)

p, this would be a backup rod. i see cabela's has their fish eagles on sale for 50 bucks. though no longer made in the u.s. (by loomis), i always loved their blanks.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Can't remember but did you end up getting that rod we talked about? If so how do you like it?


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2011)

big daddy, was that the berkley air, buzz ramsey model? if so, i got it through the rod maker's shop last fall. though i haven't used it a lot yet, i really like it. a bit tip heavy, but easy enough to compensate for. would like to have got a wild river, but that is down the road. 

the berkley rod is a ten and a half footer, med. lt.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

i found your message. yep, that is the one. i got a pm from another member here who said that was a really nice rod, also. only have had it out once or twice this past fall, but i will baptize it shortly. i appreciate the help. good advice. how about 6 good numbers now.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I used to use a 8'6 and hated it...good bass rod though.....i now use a 15'6 and drift control seems unfair...the longer the better

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

rapman said:


> i found your message. yep, that is the one. i got a pm from another member here who said that was a really nice rod, also. only have had it out once or twice this past fall, but i will baptize it shortly. i appreciate the help. good advice. how about 6 good numbers now.


Yep that was the rod. I like it because its not too noodley. I can move most of the fish where I want them to go with the good backbone it has. I wish I knew those 6 good numbers!


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

15'6" Rod? damn...


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Its amazing

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

FISHIN216 said:


> Its amazing
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


I hope it ain't a 1 piece...........


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Do they even make A 1 piece that long? That would be absurd

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

FISHIN216 said:


> Do they even make A 1 piece that long? That would be absurd
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


My father used to have about a 1 piece 12 foot bamboo cane pole that he used to use for fishing off the breakwalls in Florida in the 50's.


----------

